# Over 100%



## upandatom (7 Feb 2020)

Hi- 
Some background, Ill put the numbers out too. 

1. PTSD 65
2. Knees combined 20%
3. Hearing 9%
4. Hip 5%
5. Tinnitus 10%

Hearing VRAB entitlement level was just passed putting me at 109%

Still in progress- 
_Back
Hearing Reassessment_

Both my back(initial application, running since 2015), and my hearing reassessments were just withdrawn, without my knowledge due to me being over 100%. 

*What I know*
I know there is no financial benefits, disclosed multiple times to them, my main priority is having VAC acknowledge the current status of the illnesses and injuries. This is in the event of policy change, and to get the appropriate care I require. 
My back, is not covered under any kind of Blue Cross, I cant get physio/Massage therapy or anything for it. Back has been going on now for four years, back and forth with VAC and my sports doctor. 

I am certain I do not need to state how important back health and care is to overall health. Im getting extremely fed up and distraught with VAC and their lack of ability, this is not just affecting my physical health but my mental as well. This excludes me from getting the proper care I require, having an OT to come and recommend items for my home office, proper physio (Physio and RMT wont touch my back without Blue cross covering it, and lets be realistic, thats a rabbit hole in personal cost, I have used up my personal benefits from my employer already(Oct-Oct not yearly) . The fact that other "Applications" went through the system faster then others should not deny someone of medical care. 

Has anyone else experienced this and what did they do?


----------



## kalobis (8 Feb 2020)

Get your doctor to write you a prescription for massage in terms of PTSD. Blue Cross will cover at least 15 massages per year as long as its attributable to one of your recognized conditions. Massage therapy as treatment for PTSD is common.


----------



## CanScotPatricia (12 Jul 2020)

Ticks me off, I have a 123% award, multiple conditions, ears, back, knees,head, typical infantry stuff. I know a few guys who have been awarded over 100%, but it is not many, and most are just over the 100%. I am curious to know just how many guys have exceeded the 100% threshold. It certainly would not break the bank if we were paid on our percentages without an arbitrary cap.  My two cents.


----------



## Mediman14 (4 Jan 2021)

I am now at 120% with two more disability applications in waiting. I am capped out at 100%. IMO I don't agree with it. Each claim/ body part should be its own not combine with others to reach 100%.  When I look at 100%, someone should be getting the 300,000$ + amount. I never got that in total.


----------



## Mediman14 (4 Feb 2021)

What happens after 100%? So, there is no more Disability Benefits payout for any new claimed conditions or reassessments, but you will covered for the new added conditions (such as new claim for sleep apnea, no payout but will be covered for a new device, etc) Am I Missing anything?


----------



## CampCricket (13 Feb 2021)

upandatom said:


> Hi-
> Some background, Ill put the numbers out too.
> 
> 1. PTSD 65
> ...


When I reached 98%, I was moved from Type A benefits to Type B
Access is further defined by recipient type: 

A-line recipients have access to available benefits and services related to their pensioned/awarded condition; and 
B-line recipients have access to any approved benefit or service based on their health need, whether service-related or not, to the extent that it is not available as an insured service under a provincial health care system nor available to them as a former member of the Canadian Armed Forces.
Might be worth a call to VAC to find out if you qualify for Type B.
I was told that I qualified for B services once I hit 98% based on the level of disability (as this makes it difficult to determine the source of the condition / direct relation to a pensioned condition. )

so when I get treatment for a pensioned condition, I have the provider directly bill to bluecross. When I go for eye care or dental (examples of non pensioned medical care), I use my sunlife / pwgcs health plan and submit to VAC what wasn’t covered including deductibles. This is most likely why no additional claims are accepted for pensionable conditions. You are suppose to have Type B coverage now


----------

